# Sterling question



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Can someone please skewl me on the model numbers from Sterling?

7500 vs 8500 vs 9500?

Near as I can tell, it has ZERO to do with GVWR or HP ratings. 

The one I bought last April is a 9500 but actually has a lower GVWR than some others I've seen on the interweb that are 7500 or 8500s.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Is yours and Acterra?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Is yours and Acterra?


L9500


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Text me the VIN when you get a chance. Wonder what my name is under?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Wonder what my name is under?


Fruity beer drinker...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Fruity beer drinker...


I have a suit/tie function I have to go to tonight. Only night during the year I drink mixed drinks. I am not even going to say what that is.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> I have a suit/tie function I have to go to tonight. Only night during the year I drink mixed drinks. I am not even going to say what that is.


Strawberry Daiquiri?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> I have a suit/tie function I have to go to tonight. Only night during the year I drink mixed drinks. I am not even going to say what that is.


Grasshopper??


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sima meeting...?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> I have a suit/tie function I have to go to tonight. Only night during the year I drink mixed drinks. I am not even going to say what that is.


My money is on a 7&7


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

This train hit a wall. Oh, Bacardi Coctail.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

A little more information.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> A little more information.


That's humorous...according to that link I don't have the engine that I do in mine. And the others I have looked at don't have the engines they do. Unless they're calling the Cat 3126 a MBE900.

One other question for @Fruity Beer Drinker...the blower seems pretty weak. If it's snowing hard it won't even melt snow on the windshield. We replaced the cabin air filters (pretty sure that was a first) and it didn't make any difference. It's definitely got all 4 speeds as there is a difference in the fan speed when moving the switch. Is there a way to test it or should we just replace the blower motor because it's likely weak? It is an '02.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

First problem, my wife expects me to dance with her tonight, so we needs that fruity beer. Anyway, how is the fan speed? If my memory is correct, the blower motor may be the same as a Ford f-250 of the same year, without seeing it, not sure. Do you have air blowing out any other ducts while the defrost is on?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> If my memory is correct, the blower motor may be the same as a Ford f-250 of the same year,


Dash controls are the same, pretty sure you're correct.



Randall Ave said:


> Do you have air blowing out any other ducts while the defrost is on?


Minimal coming out the floor vents...very minimal. It isn't the plenum or whatever can go bad in the Furds. There's a noticeable difference in volume when flipping the switch, just isn't much air. Guess I should get an anemometer thingy and check it compared to my '02.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I am wrong on that being the same as a Ford pickup. Yours, four seasons part # 35392 for the motor.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> First problem, my wife expects me to dance with her tonight, so we needs that fruity beer. Anyway, how is the fan speed? If my memory is correct, the blower motor may be the same as a Ford f-250 of the same year, without seeing it, not sure. Do you have air blowing out any other ducts while the defrost is on?





Mark Oomkes said:


> Dash controls are the same, pretty sure you're correct.
> 
> Minimal coming out the floor vents...very minimal. It isn't the plenum or whatever can go bad in the Furds. There's a noticeable difference in volume when flipping the switch, just isn't much air. Guess I should get an anemometer thingy and check it compared to my '02.


Ford F250 parts in your Sterling is the problem.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Ford F250 parts in your Sterling is the problem.


Oh just go back to your bottle...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh just go back to your bottle...


^^^What he said^^^


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Oh just go back to your bottle...


No bottle yet, been working on putting LED lights in my overhang at the shop. Its fun running a 6 inch hole saw through the steel overhang 7 ft up on a ladder and have it catch and almost throw you you off.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I've had a few, even with the filters the evap, or heater cores were packed with dirt in the fins. Not letting air thru. Pull the blower motor off. Check fan speed. Then peek in there with a mirror, or scope if you have one. See if it's clean.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> I am wrong on that being the same as a Ford pickup. Yours, four seasons part # 35392 for the motor.


Thanks


----------



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the same problem with mine, when turned to floor very little comes out. Vents and defrost blows fine


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mikeitu7 said:


> I have the same problem with mine, when turned to floor very little comes out. Vents and defrost blows fine


That might be the plenum thing.

Guess I never checked how much air comes out with the heat, my problem is lack of defrost.


----------



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That might be the plenum thing.
> 
> Guess I never checked how much air comes out with the heat, my problem is lack of defrost.


Have no idea what that is, where can I check


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mikeitu7 said:


> Have no idea what that is, where can I check


I'm not even sure that's what it's called. If it's a Furd system there's some valve thing that changes airflow from heat to defrost that goes bad.

When Randall is finished dancing and drinking his girlie drinks he can explain better. I paid someone to fix one of mine and it was years ago.


----------



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok will have to look into that. Both of mine blow very little to the floor


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It's the ductwork the air moves through under the dash. And the bartender here sucks.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Just remembered to check, I'm getting basically nothing out the floor vents and very little out the defroster vents.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

A few years ago I had the blower go in my Chevy it still had a difference with the switch but no volume. I'm betting it's the blower...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> A few years ago I had the blower go in my Chevy it still had a difference with the switch but no volume. I'm betting it's the blower...


I'm guessing your bet is pretty accurate.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just remembered to check, I'm getting basically nothing out the floor vents and very little out the defroster vents.


Same thing on the Sterling I drive...Yours is not an isolated case...Maybe roll the window up and stop hanging your head out the window while salting


----------

